# Is this rabbit neutered?



## kirbyultra (Jan 29, 2010)

Due to special circumstances, I took in a bun from the shelter as a super short term foster. He was supposed to go back up for adoption at a different Petco location this Saturday, but now I'm not so sure.

Our adoptables have to be neutered. I don't think this boy is neutered. I think the reddish pinkish parts shown in this pic are testes. All his paperwork says neutered, but his underside tells me otherwise :?






His presence is driving one of my buns, Toby, _up the walls_. Not a happy rabbit. He must smell the hormones coming off this unaltered bun... 

The bun is super sweet though. It's MY neutered Toby who is completely nuts when it comes to confronting other buns.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yup, those are goolies! Definitely not neutered, lol.

A neutered males sack will shrivel up after the neuter and a picture like that one would look no different than a female. 

-Dawn


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 29, 2010)

I have seen testes like this inRECENTLY neutered shelter males before the sacs have had time to dry up and disappear . 

if the bun was supposedly neutered months ago then he really wasn't


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 29, 2010)

I heard he was "recently" neutered, but haven't yet gotten confirmation on when. If he was fixed while in our care then it had to be have been extremely recent since we only took him in earlier this month.

The "sacks" look a bit empty (I don't have any better words for this!) but it could also be the way I'm holding him. The skin looked so pink that it didn't look right. I didn't see any incision areas or any obvious shaved fur. It's just that I could have _sworn_ I did see some weird looking skin/fur about a week ago, and I thought it was shaved from the neuter. 

I'll still take shots at what anyone thinks though


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 29, 2010)

His belly definitely looks shaved to me. And those sacks look pretty empty. And I think I can seethe incisionwhere the sacks meet at the top. I'd say he is recently neutered. (Can you getthe date of the surgery from the shelter?)

Another option: you could give them a squeeze to see if they're empty or not. 

Here's some unaltered boys to compare to:











Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^ Talk about incensed bunnies 

Remember, it takes about 6-8 weeks for all of the hormones to dissapate. In the meantime, your foster boy is emitting all of his maleness, loud and clear to Toby.

When I got Stuart, he was intact. Neutered Slatey was absolutely frantic. Little bunny balls sure do cause a big stink! LOL!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh boy! You ladies are good! It turns out, Milo is neutered. And it does appear that he was shaved and the fur grew back a bit 

LOL - those boy pics look so relaxed like that!


----------



## tamsin (Jan 29, 2010)

Give them a gentle squeeze, if it just feels like a fold of skin then they're empty.


----------

